# What's the Scoop



## Jeff Speedster929 (Jul 15, 2018)

I don't see much activity on Router Forums anymore. Is everyone switching to another site I haven't heard of?


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

I've noticed the same trend, don't know the cause? I would guess the commercial production members are busy with Christmas related work.

I've been down due to surgery recovery. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks I can get back to work with something to post.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

For me this just a very busy time where I teach.... last minute CNC requests... students desperate to finish their projects. 

4D


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

It is not unusual to see a slow down during the holiday season.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I think things are going to pick up here as soon as I get my garage insulated


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Is'n that one of the subjects we're supposed to not talk about?


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Too many irons in the fire, I guess. I need to get into the shop and ruin some wood.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I've posted two very different projects here in the last couple of weeks and commented on a couple dozen. Someone told me Rick was insulating his garage so I got busy with projects. Is that good 'nuff? :wink:

David


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff
It happens a couple times a year now is probably cause by the holidays, in the summer when school lets out vacation start,


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Clock's ticking. Working on those foot stools Paul posted a picture of. 
I decide to make three; why you ask? Seemed like a good idea at the time...


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Busy in the shop making Christmas gifts. I'll try to post a couple later. Broke my bandsaw drive belt re-sawing a 8/4 piece of walnut yesterday. Put me at a stand still. Guess I'll go to the lathe and turn a few pens while waiting on a new belt.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

we have been busy here but they real rush comes the week before Christmas when a some customers wait till the last min and want there items yesterday lol


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I think things are going to pick up here as soon as I get my garage insulated


Now Rick, I don't think I should hold my breath for this one.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

thomas1389 said:


> Now Rick, I don't think I should hold my breath for this one.


It's too cold in the garage to be insulating it now!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Too Hot; Too Cold*



TenGees said:


> It's too cold in the garage to be insulating it now!


Sorta like the Goldilocks thing?


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Sorta like the Goldilocks thing?


I have this problem changing wiper blades... Don't wanna do it in the rain - Don't think about it when it's nice.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Excellent example, Paul! 
Same for Fall cleanup in the garden.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

I had a number of projects underway when my back went south. In the last two months I've accomplished about 3 days worth of work. Once my back is "fixed" I'll be back to it with both questions and project posts. And, yeah, the forum does slow down a bit during the holidays when other priorities take over. Then, in January, spending all of that time trying to figure out how to pay all of those bills.......,.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I kinda got side tracked. The last three days, flooring guys have been replacing tile and carpet with hardwood flooring. They just finished up and put the furniture back in place.

Then we decided to go look for a vehicle to replace my sweeties car, and sure enough, we found one. Dang not having a car payment made it three weeks! :-(


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Jeff Speedster929 said:


> I don't see much activity on Router Forums anymore. Is everyone switching to another site I haven't heard of?


Jeff, everyone is out buying my Christmas gift. :wink: If you need some help just ask away. :smile:


----------



## Jeff Speedster929 (Jul 15, 2018)

I was just curious why everyone was so quite. I enjoy reading the posts and noticed there wasn't much going on. I'm in the process off setting up my shop vac cyclone cart so pretty excited about that. I'll post some pics when it's done...


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Well, after two months with no job, my wife and I went to Peru to see our son who came from Chile. Then we went to Colombia.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Well, after two months with no job, my wife and I went to Peru to see our son who came from Chile. Then we went to Colombia.


Alexis, I sure hope that things in Venezuela will improve for you soon. From what we see up here, it's been pretty rough there.


----------

